# Auto Insurance Scams



## LeftCoast (Apr 17, 2012)

Being a driver who doesn't like to pay for services, I have found a very nifty loophole if anyone would be interested. The State of New Hampshire (read it and weep fellas) DOES NOT REQUIRE AUTO INSURANCE. If your license is not suspended, I highly suggest finding a buddy out there, registering your address, your vehicle, and your license out of this state. Not being required to bear insurance? YES PLEASE. Also, there are tons of tax evasive tactics out there, but this by far takes the cake for rubbertramping.

Another nifty scam, involves a copy machine, and a bit of mailbox prowling in a yuppie neighborhood. You can almost always forge an insurance card, by photoshopping or altering a card, getting witty with Photoshop. Hell, I have made insurance cards with MS Paint for Christ's sake. Proof of insurance is just that, and in most cases, the fuzz will just briefly look at your card, paper, or whatever it may be, and tell issue your ticket. Good way to avoid a "driving without liability coverage/no insurance" ticket. These can be as pricey as $750 dollars in some states. That ticket can be a major setback. Just don't be cocky with the hustle. Don't speed over ten miles over the speed limit, use your blinkers, keep your head outta your ass. You know, no DUIs and whatnot  

If anyone needs templates. PM me.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Apr 17, 2012)

i kmow what its like to not have money but i have a little saved right now so im good for insurance. I pay for that right now, only thing i really am gong to pay for. im going to let my inspection and registraion go. if i got no dough at some point and down and out i am going to do that though make up an insurance card


----------



## Earth (Apr 17, 2012)

Unfortuantely out here, everything is done electronically via laptops in the police cruisers, so they can pretty much know everything about ya before they even step out of the car, based on the inital plate reading...
I think Maine is also a no insurance required state as well.
I never minded paying for my own insurance, but I do have a major problem paying for everybody else's, which is called no-fault out here...


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 17, 2012)

I used to live in NH, to clarify, it is still illegal to drive out-of-state with your uninsured new hampshire-registered vehicle.
Cops can see on their laptop if your registration is up-to-date, but I believe b/c there are so many diff't insurance companies, it will be a few years off before they can pull up proof that you DON'T have insurance. Even if say, Allstate provided their database to 50 individual states, each w/ their own database and system, Progressive, for example, might not.


----------



## outskirts (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't drive through Jersey without auto insurance, you won't get a ticket for it... you'll get arrested! For real!


----------



## LeftCoast (Apr 25, 2012)

I beg to differ. When I was in NJ i was with rubbertramps from the junction in VT and we had a buddies address registered with a NH addy. I found this out by giving him a jingle so he could explain top me how the hell we got away with not getting pulled for no insurance. I found out if you do it right, you are not required to posess insurance on SHIT there. Hence the state's term "LIVE FREE OR DIE". Sorry for not logging on for a while, been working on my new power for my van. In other news, I have also learned how to manipulate prepaid parking in certain municipalities. PM for info on parking in towns like Miami, Seattle, DC, and Richmond. I'm talking long term. REALLY long term.


----------



## outskirts (Apr 25, 2012)

Well I'm sure "outta staters" get more of a break from Jersey than us Jersey residents get from our own state.
I've witnessed people(NJ residents) getting arrested for no insurance. When it comes to the highway the State is
like the fucking automobile gestapo! A few times a year I see random traffic stops set up to catch people with expired
inspection stickers, they also nab residents with no auto insurance or any outstanding warrants that they can dig up.
There is also an infamous NJTransit bus that any driver of will ask you if you have ID if getting on or off at a certain
point. Because the bus goes through a military base, gets boarded and you need to show ID, not a good place to be
if you have any kind of warrant! I hear a lot of horror stories about that section of the 317 route.

I no longer have a car and I've always had legit insurance when I had one, but some folks I... ummmm know, have
had a bad habit of not giving a shit about inspection... oops! Luckily the inspection violation is just a fine.

Nationwide the DMV is a lame fuck up!


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 28, 2012)

i think i heard you also dont need insurance if registered in Alabama. correct me if im wrong.


----------

